#ubuntu-cl 2013-04-29
<Camilotron> Hola nesecito ayuda  con el arranque de mi ubuntu
<Camilotron> Me pueden ayudar?
<Camilotron> Aquí está el video con mi problema
<Camilotron> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7MLodXyHIIg
<fabio_> zeus, gatito necesito hacer una pregunta newbie de DNS
<fabio_> te puedo llamar
<zeus> fabio_: pregunte po man
<zeus> fabio_: ando vuelto loco ahora tirela por aca pues
<_pedro> miau
<fabio_> miau!
<_pedro> hola fabio_ ,como estai
<fabio_> hola _pedro
<fabio_> bien y tu como estay?
<_pedro> fabio_: bien tb!
<_pedro> fabio_: con gnome 3.8 en ubuntu?
<_pedro> hola SergioMeneses !
<fabio_> _pedro, si
<SergioMeneses> _pedro, saludos
<fabio_> pero uso fedora 19 en la pega... gnome 3.8
<fabio_> en la house tengo ubuntu, tengo una **ta tarjeta de video híbrida
 * SergioMeneses usa unity
 * fabio_ cree que unity es pésimo
<SergioMeneses> fabio_, pues yo no tengo problemas con el y gnome3 sino no me gusta de plano prefiero lxde
<fabio_> y si... y es cosa de gustos...
<_pedro> a mi tampoco me gusta unity...
<arvaro> tampoco me gusta unity, pero gnome 3.8 me dio jugo, me quede con 3.6 no mas
<arvaro> alguien tiene problemas con empathy (facebook) ????
<fabio_> arvaro, none
<fabio_> a menos que fb haya cambiado la api de forma inesperada
<fabio_> sera ese? -> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=698409
<SergioMeneses> arvaro, no
<SergioMeneses> aunque poco lo uso, pero lo acabo de abrir y funciona al 100
<arvaro> SergioMeneses, fabio_  a mi me salen por ejemplo 2 personas conectadas pero si me meto a la web me salen 20, compararon eso?
<SergioMeneses> arvaro, aqui salen todos... =/ un monton de personas jeje
<fabio_> yo no lo he comparado
<fabio_> lo voy a revisar por la tarde
<arvaro> SergioMeneses, fabio_   ---> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+question/227383
<fabio_> a ver le
<fabio_> arvaro, que version de contacts y empathy estas usando?
<fabio_> 3.6?
<arvaro> heeem no se, aca en el pc de la pega estoy asegurado con 12.04
<arvaro> pero instale desde cero en la casa
<fabio_> arvaro, -> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
#ubuntu-cl 2013-04-30
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<pedro_> holo
#ubuntu-cl 2013-05-01
<Desadaptao> hola sergio
<Desadaptao> disculpa leia en el face
<Desadaptao> que instalaste 13.04 en un disco externo
<Desadaptao> como anda respecto a la velocidad  al funcionar el S.O???
<Desadaptao> perdon no eras tu XD
<Desadaptao> jajaja
<Desadaptao> era cesar :p
<SergioMeneses> Desadaptao, jejeje
<alecita> hola Desadaptao
<Desadaptao> me sicopateai por face y ahora aca ? jajaja
<alecita> jajaja pesadito
<alecita> no hay casi nadie
<alecita> te apuesto que de puro jotes donde comente que hay poquitos se empiezan a meter
<Desadaptao> jajaja eso es seguro
<Desadaptao> yo no entraba hace dias tampoco
<Desadaptao> asi que no te pasi el rollo que te joteo :p
<Desadaptao> me voy ale alomejor mas tarde conecto bye
<Desadaptao> cuidate saludos al guaton
<kamiloxnumetal> a
<danburg> hola
<danburg> amigos necesito ayuda para instalar ubunru
<danburg> alguien me puede ayudar
<danburg> me tira un error
<danburg> al botear el disco
<computer_boy> alguien conectado?
<computer_guy> alguien me enseña de Linux ?
<computer_guy> Hola
#ubuntu-cl 2013-05-02
<sortega_> wenas c3959 Patriciologico
<c3959> hola sortega_ Patriciologico
<c3959> shii!! no era la 20 hrs xd
<sortega_> si estaba conectado
<sortega_> era Guest214214
<Patriciologico> hola sortega_ c3959
<sortega_> una wea asi
<c3959> aa el seba con camuflaje
<sortega_> se me olvido identificar el usuario
<sortega_> xD
<c3959> ahah
<c3959> se a sabido algo de alvaro y la fefa?
<sortega_> negativo
<sortega_> voy a revisar face
<Patriciologico> yo no he sabido
<sortega_> arvaro esta en face conectado
<sortega_> ya le avise
<c3959> ok
<c3959> esta semana estoy mal de tiempo, no eh respondido ni los correos
<c3959> hicieron tabla para hoy?
<Patriciologico> yo no hice tabla
<sortega_> yo tengo unos temas anotados
<sortega_> me dicen que se conectan altoque
<sortega_> que estan instalando xchat
<c3959> lol
<sortega_> se pasaron a 13.04
<c3959> como no tenian irc?
<sortega_> asi que no lo tenian instaldo
<c3959> aaa hay esta la "custion"
<fefa> listo jaja
<fefa> holas
<c3959> hola fefa alvaro
<alvaro> lo logre
<Patriciologico> hola fefa
<c3959> =O es un "alvaro"
<Patriciologico> hola alvaro
<alvaro> entre pelear con titanium y lo de instalar/desinstalar librerias tengo la caga
<sortega_> arvaro, te comprendo
<sortega_> jajajajajaja
<c3959> que es titanium
<c3959> unas pilas alcalinas?
<arvaro> ahora siiii
<arvaro> hola todos
<sortega_> alguien tiene algun tema para agregar a la agenda (yo tengo algunos)
<arvaro> creo q ninguno
 * fefa no recuerda los temas en agenda
<sortega_> esto tengo yo anotado:
<sortega_> 1. reuniones mensuales por IRC
<sortega_> 2. Charlas Ubunteras
<sortega_> 3. Junta Ubuntera
<sortega_> 4. merchandising a falta de CD
<sortega_> eso
<c3959> los atacamos por numeracion?
<c3959> (gracias sortega_ por refrescar la memoria)
<fefa> juegue
<Patriciologico> me parece
<arvaro> go go go
<Patriciologico> podremos hacer una reunion mensual?
<c3959> sortega_ mc esta vez, te parece?
<sortega_> mc?
<c3959> maestro de ceremonia, quien dirige la conversacion :-P
<sortega_> aaahhh
<sortega_> ok no problem
<c3959> volvemos con Patriciologico
<c3959> dele...
<fefa> me tinca lo de la reu mensual pero si se nos vienen algun evento o algo por elestilo se agende una reu "anexa"
<sortega_> +1
<arvaro> primer miercoles de cada mes a las 21:00, por ejemplo
<c3959> eso es bueno arvaro darle firmeza a la primera seman
<c3959> a todos le acomoda los miercoles?
<Patriciologico> +1 arvaro
<sortega_> me parece asi
<sortega_> +1
<c3959> +1
<fefa> +1
<c3959> entonces la reunion mensual irc cada miercoles a eso de 21 horas
<c3959> *cada primer miercoles
<sortega_> en caso de haber un evento de agenda otra reunión aparte de esa
<arvaro> hablamos de reunion de comunidad cierto?
<arvaro> reuniones de concilio arreglamos po la lista!
<sortega_> eso pensaba
<c3959> sortega_: como lo dijo la fefa
<sortega_> la reunión mensual para la comunidad
<arvaro> perfesto
<arvaro> queda!
<arvaro> este mes se hace alguna extraordinaria?
<c3959> la proxima semana podria ser
<c3959> y difundir por medios sociales
<arvaro> +1
<sortega_> me parece
<sortega_> porque en los ratos que leo en grupo en facebook
<sortega_> algunos estan promoviendo que usen IRC
<sortega_> asi que podriamos aprovechar eso
<c3959> buena!
<arvaro> entonces, cerramos el punto 1 sortega_ ?
<c3959> se me queda algo en tintero al respecto
<sortega_> alguien tiene algo mas que acotar con este tema?
<sortega_> para pasar al siguiente
<c3959> podriamos designar a alguien encargado de presidir?
<arvaro> ?
<arvaro> de dirigir la reunion?
<c3959> por ejemplo esta primera de la semana entrante, que la diriga c3959
<c3959> por ejemplo
<c3959> eso arvaro
<arvaro> eso lo vemos en el momento creo yo
<c3959> ok ok
<sortega_> +1 arvaro
<arvaro> el q este mas a caballo con los temas a tratar
<c3959> esta bien
<sortega_> listo
<c3959> no me queda nada en el tema, algo fefa Patriciologico
<c3959> ?
<Patriciologico> sigamos
<sortega_> pasemos al siguiente tema
<fefa> nup prosiga
<sortega_> Charlas Ubunteras
<sortega_> la ultima charla que se realizo llego más gente de lo esperado
<sortega_> muchos motivados
<sortega_> en ese instante
<c3959> sortega_: cuando fue esta ultima'
<c3959> en flisol?
<arvaro> santo tomas
<sortega_> octubre si mal no recuerdo
<fefa> jaja en flisol faltaba la bolita de paja nomas jajaja
<c3959> aaa deberas, ya me enchufe xd
<sortega_> fefa, jajajajaja
<fefa> el año pasado teniamos santo tomas para las charlas
<fefa> este año tendriamso q buscar alguna sede
<fefa> alguien tiene algun dato/contacto?
<Patriciologico> podria hablar con el duoc san joaquin
<fefa> dale
<sortega_> Santo Tomás ya no es posible?
<c3959> seria genial Patriciologico
<fefa> yo creo q podriamos seguir con los dias sabados
<sortega_> +1 fefa
<sortega_> es un dia en que puede la gran mayoria
<Patriciologico> que horario fefa?
<sortega_> y asi podria yo tambíen viajar
<c3959> en las mañanas?
<c3959> ya que la tarde se suele divagar el findesemana
<c3959> o no?
<fefa> sip
<fefa> en la mañana
<sortega_> el año pasado fue en la pura mañana?
<arvaro> sip
<arvaro> eran entre 9 y 14
<arvaro> pero siempre partiamos a las 10.00 app
<sortega_> aaa deveras
<c3959> lo veo como buen horario
<sortega_> me parece ese horario tambíen
<Patriciologico> ok para hacer la solicitud de sala
<arvaro> pero primero hay q reclutar charlistas
<sortega_> y ver fecha
<arvaro> esassstooo
<sortega_> julio les tinca?
<Patriciologico> claro
<arvaro> julio es vacaciones o examenes?
<arvaro> hay partido de chile
<arvaro> variables que nos cagan
<c3959> a fin de mes o partiendo junio
<fefa> mmm yo creo q partiendo junio
<c3959> tenemos al seba que igual le da de 10 a 14 :-D
<sortega_> osea la primera charla para junio entonces?
<c3959> sip
<c3959> Patriciologico seria posible gestion dentro del mes?
<Patriciologico> si
<sortega_> les tinca el 8 de junio?
<Patriciologico> me parece
<c3959> +1 8 de junio
<sortega_> +º
<sortega_> +1
<c3959> tenemos tres, se cierra
<c3959> el arvaro se refirio a los charlistas, como lo hacemos?
<sortega_> avisar por la lista y en la reunión de la proxima semana
<sortega_> reclutando gente nueva
<sortega_> para que no seamos los de siempre
<arvaro> (chile juega el 7 y el 11 asi q estamos ok)
<Patriciologico> +1 sortega_
<fefa> +1 sortega
<c3959> hmm...
<c3959> entonces hay que revisarlas
<c3959> yo puedo hacer esa labor, a los voluntarios revisar sus propuestas
<sortega_> c3959, filete
<arvaro> si hay q revisar pa no tener charlas flaites
<c3959> xd
<arvaro> yap c3959 anotado
<c3959> para que los tiempos sean coordinados y salga fluida la jornada
<c3959> fijamos temas de interes?
<c3959> o que salgan fluidos?
<sortega_> proponer algunos temas, si alguién quiere presentar uno distinto bienvenido sea
<c3959> ok, cuales temas?
<arvaro> algo tecnico?
<arvaro> desarrollo para android con titanium... sortega_ ?? jajajaja
<sortega_> como hacer una app en titanium de 11.4 mb y no morir en el intento
<fefa> como bajar un archivo de 11mb?
<fefa> jajaja
<sortega_> como sobrevivir un kernel panic antes de una charla
<sortega_> cosas asi
<sortega_> jajajaja
<sortega_> volviendo al tema
<sortega_> algo tecnico no es malo
<sortega_> pero sin despreciar cosas en general
<arvaro> claro
<sortega_> mucha gente busca onda reviews de ciertas cosas
<sortega_> onda como es 13.04
<arvaro> yo cacho q tres charlas mas una invitacion a la comunidad de 10 minutitos
<sortega_> o como es tal programa
<sortega_> cosas asi
<c3959> alguien perito en algo tecnico que pueda hacerlo general
<c3959> suena complicado, pero es hacer algo complejo con lenguaje comun
<sortega_> yo podria hacer una de Unity Next
<arvaro> ok
<arvaro> siguiente?
<sortega_> algo mas que acotar en este tema?
<Patriciologico> nada por aca
<sortega_> entonces pasamos al siguiente tema
<arvaro> dale
<sortega_> Juntas Ubunteras
<sortega_> la ultima junta ubuntera que se realizo fue el 2010 o me equivoco?
<sortega_> porque despues de eso fueron charlas ubunteras las que se hicieron
<arvaro> ni me acuerdo
<c3959> la ultima que recuerdo fue como de marzo 2011
<c3959> luego como que se confundieron con las charlas ubunteras como dijo el seba
<c3959> habria que volver a darle identidad propia
<fefa> seps
<fefa> si mal no recuerdo las juntas eran en abril y septiembre algo asi
<sortega_> c3959, en marzo nos juntamos un grupo en el depto de arvaro y fefa
<c3959> yep
<fefa> me aclaran pr interno q las juntas son para los release:p
<c3959> ahaha
<sortega_> me parece que sean asi
<Patriciologico> osea que tendriamos la proxima para octubre
<fefa> jaja claro
<c3959> o gestar una extraordinaria para tantear terreno
<fefa> claro
<c3959> hace rato que no se hace y como siempre se busca integrar gente
<sortega_> las charlas ubunteras podria ser esa instancia
<sortega_> para ver como esta la cosa
<arvaro> veamos como nos va en las charlas, luego de eso fijamos pa un mes mas por ejemplo una junta
<c3959> y el formato, una junta en lugar publico mejor, o no?
<sortega_> eso pienso
<Patriciologico> de acuerdo con arvaro y en lugar publico
<sortega_> +1
<arvaro> si lugar publico
<arvaro> +1
<c3959> +1
<fefa> +1
<c3959> tenemos entonces las juntas, en siguiente reuniones le damos contenido
<arvaro> perfesto
<sortega_> me parece
<sortega_> algo mas que acotar?
<sortega_> para pasar al siguiente tema
<c3959> por aca estamos
<c3959> ultimo tema de la noche!
<arvaro> siguiente
<sortega_> el sigueinte tema es
<Patriciologico> siguiente
<sortega_> merchandising a falta de CD
<fefa> auqi meto la cuchara yo
<fefa> :)
<sortega_> como sabran (si es que saben) canonical solo mandara DVD para las LTS
<sortega_> nada intermedio
<fefa> el año pasado se hizo una inversion bien importante se mandaron a hacer stickers descente
<fefa> la version xs del set que envian en el conference pack
<sortega_> tuvieron buena acogida esos stickers en general
<fefa> sips, el tema es q esos se hicieron tipo venta mas barata
<fefa> pero en rigor solo "regalamos" los cds
<fefa> sortega sacame de una duda
<fefa> esta version es lts?
<c3959> nop
<c3959> la 14.04 siguiente lts
<fefa> la de noviemrbe si
<sortega_> negativo fefa
<fefa> aaa shuata
<sortega_> +1 c3959
<c3959> falta la vuelta de 1 año fefa
<fefa> jajaja su resto :p
<Patriciologico> 14.04
<fefa> osea q proyectandose al encuentro linux no llevariamos cds:p
<sortega_> asi es
<c3959> no es por desvirtuar la conversacion, pero creo que hay algo que subyace que limita y deberiamos pensarlo y conversarlo en proximas reuniones
<fefa> derepente dan la idea de hacer copias nosotros
<c3959> y es buscar una forma de financiar e inyectar dinero a ubuntu-cl
<fefa> eso se hace en la venta de cosas en los eventos
<fefa> y durante el año por medio de la tiendita
<fefa> el tema es q actualmente estamos un poqitin bajos de stock
<sortega_> eso te iba a preguntar fefa
<c3959> y hay dinero para subir el stock?
<fefa> solo hay lanyards y stickers
<sortega_> porque en face han preguntado por poleras, stickers
<sortega_> cosas asi
<fefa> es que por ejemplo en el caso de las poleras para que sea rentable hay que hacer artas
<fefa> *hartas
<fefa> onda no 10
<fefa> y la demanda fuera de lso eventos no es tal como para mandar a hacer
<c3959> hmm...
<c3959> pero de donde se saca la inversion inicial
<fefa> lo otro es hacer un diseño bien neutro para mandar a ahcer hartas altiro (50 o mas aprox) y que quede como stock para el año y si al momento del encuentro linux(punto mas alto de ventas) faltan se mandan a hacer mas y quedan para seguir venviendo fuera de eventos
<arvaro> se va dando vuelta esa plata c3959
<c3959> como lo dice arvaro siempre los mismos, ustedes (gracias por eso!)
<arvaro> actualmente hay 5x.xxx
<arvaro> no recuerdo el monto exacto eran cincuenta y algo
<c3959> y cuando hicieron la poleras
<sortega_> +1 con la idea de la fefa
<fefa> generalmente cuando semandan a hacer poleras hacemso las donaciones
<c3959> cuanto salian mas omenos?
<fefa> mmmm en estos momentos no tengo el monto exacto
<fefa> ademas estoy buscando otro porveedor
<fefa> *proveedor
<c3959> fefa: pero al ojometro
<arvaro> depende de si son serigrafia o vinilo
<arvaro> eran 3500 y 5000 respectivamente app
<c3959> eso es el costo de la polera cierto?
<arvaro> sip
<arvaro> se ganaban como 2 lukas por polera
<c3959> y un margen util seria ponerle 2 mil
<c3959> eso
<arvaro> y claro algunas se regalan
<c3959> les parece hacer un experimento viral social, preguntemos si en face si pagarian 8 por las poleras ubuntu-cl, por que si... por que no... etc
<arvaro> nooooo
<arvaro> ni ca
<c3959> por?
<arvaro> nos llenamos de trolls
<c3959> ahaha
<arvaro> ya lo intentamos
<sortega_> una vez se hizo si mal no recuerdo y paso lo que dijo arvaro
<Patriciologico> les pones el precio y punto
<c3959> ok ok
<c3959> solo queria estudiar el mercado
<arvaro> sip Patriciologico tiene razon lo mejor es ofrecer no mas
<arvaro> ademas en face 1000 dicen yo y luego 1 concreta
<c3959> pero es 1 polera vendida po :-D
<c3959> con esfuerzo bajo
<fefa> y en todo caso en la tiendita siempre nso preocupamso q hayan "souvenires" para todos los precios
<arvaro> lo mejor es mandar a hacer y luego solo ofrecer
<fefa> si
<c3959> ok
<c3959> +1
<arvaro> pero preguntar antes de es pa puro dar tribuna a trolls
<sortega_> +1 arvaro
<sortega_> ahora falta que digan que las poleras vienen bugeadas como la distro
<sortega_> y cosas asi
<fefa> ahora el tema de los cds me tiende a complicar u poco
<sortega_> porque persnajes asi lo hay en face
<c3959> comprar usb
<fefa> seamos honestos por lo priemro q se acercan al stand es para q les regalen ds:p
<fefa> *cds
<fefa> y reclaman cuando les dicen q el resto de las cosas se venden
<fefa> si ahora solo vendemos
<fefa> mm nose
<fefa> :p
<sortega_> fefa, leyendo comentaban los de canonical que a los LoCo team pueden pedir
<sortega_> pero van a mandar solo LTS
<c3959> no le veo lo malo a vender si se transparenta para que es el dinero
<sortega_> onda para el EL habrian solo 12.04 de los "legales"
<fefa> osea q podriamos tener cds solo q de la ultima lts
<fefa> eso?
<fefa> igual bien
<arvaro> hay q leer bien eso... les explico
<arvaro> cada año nos mandaban cd's
<sortega_> fefa, eso fue lo que dieron dieron a entender
<arvaro> y aparte pediamos un conference pack antes del encuentro linux
<arvaro> ahora dijeron... no se mandan mas cd's
<arvaro> pero nada dijeron de los conference pack
<arvaro> de ser asi mandarian cd's + regalitos tipicos
<arvaro> osea tan empelota no quedamos
<arvaro> ahora si mandan lts y no la ultima da lo mismo
<arvaro> si alfinal son el gancho no mas
<c3959> pero falta un años para eso
<arvaro> la escusa del stand
<arvaro> 12.04 pue
<c3959> pero como lo planteo el seba, cada 2 años canonical se manifiesta con cosas a losLoCo
<c3959> o no?
<arvaro> los conferences pack se pedian en cualquier momento
<arvaro> segun entiendo,  eso lo hacia cristianvirtual
<arvaro> es pega del loco contact
<c3959> el LoCo contact ahora es la fefa
<fefa> yes
<arvaro> yep
<c3959> pordrias pedir nueva info?
<fefa> estoy gestionando el cambio pq en la wiki aun no aparezcocomo tal :p
<sortega_> miren revisando en la pagina si para el EL quisieramos llevar CD de 12.10 por cuenta de nosotros (no enviados)
<sortega_> los 100 salen $65.000 aprox
<c3959> y el palo del ingreso
<fefa> sip 90lucas aprox
<arvaro> en ese caso es mejor cotizar aca
<arvaro> imprimir stickers de caratula
<c3959> claro y quemarlos nosotros
<arvaro> y un sobre que diga ubuntu-cl :p
<sortega_> hacer stickers personalidados
<sortega_> +1 arescorpio
<Patriciologico> si +1
<arvaro> arescopio no dijo nada pue
<arvaro> jajajajaa
<c3959> +1
<fefa> no prometo nada pero dentro de esta o la proxima semana me puedo dedicar a hacer esa cotizacion
<arvaro> para hacer cd's hay q hacer colecta si o si
<sortega_> chucha
<sortega_> tab del mal
<sortega_> jajajajaja
<sortega_> +1 arvaro
<arvaro> jajaja
<sortega_> ahi si
<c3959> ya mande una cotizacion, veamos como cuanto sale
<c3959> lo primero que pille ne google ad words
<c3959> xd
<sortega_> xD
<c3959> ese era el tema final?
<c3959> o qqueda algo?
<sortega_> algo mas que acotar con este tema?
<c3959> yo nada
<fefa> yo estare esta y la otra semana viendo cotizaciones para ver los souvenires y cds y ademas lo del cambio en la wiki para poder hacer los pedido de conference
<c3959> fefa gracias!
<sortega_> alguien quiere agregar algún otro tema?
<arvaro> lo primero es preguntar a canonical
<arvaro> nada mas!
<c3959> yo quiero insistir y dejar planteado para adelante, un metodo de financiamiento sostenido para ubuntu-cl
<c3959> para que lo pensemos y buscar vias, ventas, donaciones, aportes, etc.
<fefa> c3959 no veo la necesida de un financiamiento sostenido
<fefa> con las ventas se financia casi todo y co las donaciones funciona rebien
<fefa> los "grandes" gastos son para los eventos que en general son pagarle parte dela entrada a quienes estan en el stand
<fefa> o para comprar cosas que se venden en esos mismo eventos
<sortega_> me recuerda el caso de la cnsl
<fefa> en verdad no se necesita plata tooooodos los meses
<sortega_> implementaron un sistema asi
<c3959> pero en caso de querer hacer eventos mas seguidos y de descentralizar van a aparecer mas y mas gastos
<sortega_> y muchos se fueron (incluidos nosotros)
<arvaro> yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo en buscar financiamiento permanente
<arvaro> creo q con lo de los eventos basta
<arvaro> lo demas se hace complejo
<sortega_> +1
<arvaro> ademas no hay gastos importantes
<c3959> hmmm...
<c3959> me entro la curiosidad al respecto por lo que la gente suele pedir
<arvaro> ninguna comunidad de ubuntu lo hace hasta donde yo se
<c3959> mas presencia en sus zonas geograficas y para llegar faltan recursos
<fefa> hace años invitamos a quienes quicieran hacer eventos en susu regiones
<sortega_> c3959, no concuerdo con eso
<fefa> que ellos contaban con el apoyo
<fefa> pero tampoco se les puede estar financiando todo
<arvaro> en esos casos se busca apoyo de universidades o centros de estudio en general
<sortega_> los recursos estan
<arvaro> siempre ha sido asi
<sortega_> lo que falta es gente que se motive
<sortega_> me acuerdo del caso de conce
<c3959> ok
<sortega_> juboba si mal no recuerdo
<sortega_> full motivación, pero desapareció de la faz de la tierra
<fefa> yep
<c3959> era para ver que con 50 mil siempre habia que llegar a los aportes unicos
<c3959> era como tener un colchon en caso de hacer algo que requiere dinero
<fefa> es q a eso vamos
<fefa> no hay grandes gastos
<sortega_> aca cuando organizamos eventos
<fefa> y las donaciones voluntarias no son donaciones en si esa plata se les devuelve o es a cambio de otra cosa
<sortega_> todo el tema de gastos corre por la organización
<arvaro> yep
<sortega_> como lo es pasajes, estadia, entre otros
<fefa> los unicos eventos que nosotros organizamos son las charlas ubunteras
<fefa> el resto somos invitados a participar
<sortega_> algunos a la mala nos invitan pero lo hacen
<sortega_> jajajajaja
<fefa> jajajaja
<fefa> hacen grandes esfuerzos para hacer una excepcion y nos invitan jajaja
<sortega_> exacto
<sortega_> jajajaja
<c3959> yap entonces a meterle a los conversamos
<c3959> queda alguno con algo en el tintero?
<arvaro> nop
<c3959> (a c3959 le dio hambre xd)
<fefa> nup
<sortega_> entonces damos por finalizada la reunión
<c3959> entonces mc, redondeando
<c3959> ahaha, corta!
<sortega_> muchas gracias por su participación
<c3959> gracias a todos por estar con su tiempo dispuestos
<c3959> :-)
<c3959> nos leemos mañana! que descansen
<Patriciologico> Nos leemos
<Patriciologico> que esten bien
<arvaro> chauu
<fefa> chau
<sortega_> nos vemos
<carloscampusano> holas
<carloscampusano> wenas
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<fabio> wena cabros
#ubuntu-cl 2013-05-03
<computer_love> Hello
<bart> :)
<bart> ¿alguién vivo?
<pedro_> holi
<c3959> pedro_ holiwi
<pedro_> c3959: como tai
<c3959> aqui tamos
<c3959> ahora con "shore" y manga corta!
<c3959> clima raro xd
<c3959> pedro_ ^
<fabio_> wena pos Guest5691 como estay?
#ubuntu-cl 2018-04-30
<fcojavier> .
#ubuntu-cl 2020-04-28
<mhz> ping
<magicdrums> pong
<mhz> hey!!!!
 * magicdrums trabajando duro haciendo putos informes...
<mhz> abrazo, amigo
<magicdrums> un abrazo!!!
<magicdrums> como estas mhz
<magicdrums> ?
<mhz> yo comenzando a cocinar para alimentar a la familia
<magicdrums> claro aparte de la mala noticia recibida
<magicdrums> :-O csantiba
<csantiba> Que onda con la gente que se anda muriendo ?
<magicdrums> que mal
<mhz> csantiba!!!
<magicdrums> yo me desayune con la niticia
<magicdrums> noticia*
<mhz> primero fue Patricio, cierto?
<csantiba> Qué Patricio ?
<magicdrums> del grupo de la foto que posteaste, si
<magicdrums> patriciologico
<csantiba> La semana pasada falleció un ex compañero de la Universidad ,  el dueño de Mythica
<csantiba> Chuata Patricio era super joven
<mhz> hace aprox 3 meses, un gran amigo, Rodrigo Cerda, a quien conocí en mis tiempos en Oracle, y que juntos instalábamos Ubuntu en tarros de la empresa
<aherrera> -_-
<mhz> buena aherrera!!!
<aherrera> Que tal?
<csantiba> Todavía me quedan poleras para vender
<aherrera> jajaj
<aherrera> eso
<magicdrums> aherrera: OSOM!!!
<magicdrums> csantiba: en serio?
<mhz> les propongo que para que varios puedan participar, convoquemos a una junta IRC de despedida de JCI, para hoy mismo a ... no sé, las 17:30 (aseguremos que varios puedan, y les avisamos con tiempo). les tinca?
<magicdrums> que tallas tienes??
<magicdrums> mhz:  dale!
<mhz> todos +1?
<csantiba> Era broma de las poleras, claro que ahora debería vender pura talla XXL
<magicdrums> XXXL
<magicdrums> jajaja
<aherrera> Yo no se como pero estoy un poco mas flaco que esos años
<aherrera> jajaja
<csantiba> Bien lo de la junta para las 17:30 hrs
<magicdrums> yo igual estoy mas respuesto que hace unos años atras
<csantiba> +1
<magicdrums> +1
<mhz> +1
 * magicdrums estara conectado aqui...
 * mhz recordando viejos comandos... con fail
 * magicdrums le cree a mhz
<mhz> Jajaja, estoy en app Android desde el celular y no logro el autocomplete de nicks
<magicdrums> cual cliente?
<aherrera> xD
<magicdrums> yo estoy con irssi en el compu
<aherrera> yo instale xchat
<aherrera> jajaj
<aherrera> ahora instale irssi pero me acuerdo nada jaja
<magicdrums>  /connect
<magicdrums> irc.freenode.net
<magicdrums>  /j #Ubuntu-CL
<magicdrums> con eso te conectas de nuevo
<magicdrums> :-)
<aherrera> Ahi si
<aherrera> thx
<aherrera> Que cuentan de sus vidas?
<mhz> Oye y con qué autocompletas?
<magicdrums> TAB
<mhz> Esteeeeee nope en celular :(
<mhz> Tengo claro que soy yo, no tu :)
<magicdrums> yo trabajando (como Ingeniero de sistemas), familia, hijas, nieta, harta bici, usando Fedora como sistema principal hace ya varios años....
<magicdrums> mhz: hahahahaha
<aherrera> magicdrums: genial :)
<magicdrums> y tu aherrera vi los eventos de DJ!
<aherrera> si, algo que hice desde chico y habia dejado de lado
<aherrera> hace un par de años retome eso.
<magicdrums> buena!
<aherrera> Por el lado TI estoy ahora en LATAM de vuelta a meter manos
<aherrera> como DEVOPS
<aherrera> estuve varios años trabajando como Jefe en Paris.cl y lo unico que hacia era mandar correos y gestionar jajaj
<aherrera> De hecho estuve como 9 años sin tocar un Linux
<magicdrums> aherrera: harto rato po loco!
<magicdrums> igual es cuatico perderse derepente de meter las manos
<aherrera> sipo, pero me retaban si me veian tirando comandos
<magicdrums> su ls por ultimo
<aherrera> mi pega era gestionar al equipo no podia meterte .. igual a ratos la hacia
<magicdrums> jajaja
<magicdrums> un top loco por ahi
<aherrera> era momento de trbajar las habilidades blandas jaja
<aherrera> igual tiraba su comando loco en el Macbook jaja
<magicdrums> voy por el tarro de la casa que ahora estoy conectado por el de la pega en la vpn (peligro)
<mhz> Posteada invitación en FB
<mhz> Y por msg avisé a Pararayos (aka Fernando Flores)
<mhz> 17:30 gmt-4
<mhz> Nos vemos!!!!
 * mhz en tareas familiares
 * magicdrums gorvio
<quodvis> mhz
<mhz> pong
<quodvis> tanto tiempo
<mhz> aloha
<mhz> magicdrums ping
<mhz> csantiba ping
<mhz> aherrera ping
<csantiba> akitoy
<mhz> alguien más que participe de esta junta?
<mhz> o seremos los mismos de hoy a mediodía?
<magicdrums> :-(
<magicdrums> eestaba en la pega: -)
<magicdrums> y vi tu msj en facebook
<magicdrums> :-P
<lecaros> kiubo
<magicdrums> lecaros: :-D
<magicdrums> falta un oper
<magicdrums> para cambiar o mod del topic
<mhz> gracias por estar acá, cabros
<magicdrums> Cristian: virtual?
<mhz> tenemos a Pedro por acá?
<magicdrums> pedro not heres
<mhz> bueno, el obketivo es dedicarle unos minutos a JCI, recordando anécdotas que hayamos tenido con él o indicando algo que nos haya enseñado
<mhz> por mi lado tengo claro algunas pero no quiero acaparar, y preferiría que algún otro presente comenzara hablando
<magicdrums> yo voy a decir algo, hable con el hace como 6 meses de algo super tribial y sin importancia en twitter de lo flaco que estaba y me mando hasta una foto, despues me pregunto como estaba y tambien le pregunte lo mismo, mas de alguna cerveza compartida con el gran JCI o alguna conversacion de codigo por ahi
<mhz> tienes esa foto pro ahí magicdrums ?
<magicdrums> deja mirar
<mhz> entiendo que de los últimos en hablar con JCI fue Pararayos (no lo veo acá), ayer mismo, por la mañana, antes que fuer llevado a la posta
<mhz> Fernando me contaba que por más que intentó comvencerlo que fuera a ver doc, JCI se negaba, a pesar que no se sentía bien
<mhz> al final se lo llevaron a la fuerza, su hermana y uk compañero de trabajo
<bq_> hola :(
<mhz> hola bq_
<mhz> de mis últimas conversas con JCI está la discusión sobre la relevancia de "La guía del viajero intergaláctico"
<mhz> eso ya fue hace muuuuchos años, pero gracias a esa conversa, mis hijos (ahora de 24 y 18) todavía se plantean la importancia de los delfines en el planeta, y cada viaje que hacemos.... llevan su toalla
<magicdrums> hola bq_
<magicdrums> mhz no encuentro la conversacion se que fue en twitter pero no logro dar con ella
<lc> Hola, soy Luis, no los conozco pero fui colega de JCI en cerro Paranal. Cuando me fui de ahí el 2017 me despidió con "so long, and thanks for all the fish" y hasta el día de hoy reflexiono sobre esa frase y la uso casa cierto tiempo.
<lecaros> shuuu, hace rato ya
<dubcl> hola cabros
<dubcl> carlos albornoz por aca
<mhz> hola lc ! bienvenido
<mhz> hola dubcl
<lecaros> buenas
<dubcl> ufff tantas lunas mhz
<aherrera> Hola chicos
<aherrera> lecaros: tanto tiempo
<lecaros> wena aherrera!
<mhz> lc imagino que se refiere a enseñar a pesacar en vez pescar para ti. Y en esa despedida imagino decía gracias por toda la ayuda
<mhz> se llena de a poco la casa
<mhz> que felicidad
<aherrera> mhz con el JCI recuerdo que vimos "La guia del viajero intergalactico" como 5 veces en su dpto
<aherrera> ahi cerca de av. matta con san isidro
<mhz> ya imagino que la música de esta junta viene de los controles de aherrera
<lc> Hasta en la novela es una frase super interpretativa sobre que mensaje le envian los delfines a los humanos, pero creo que fue unas un mensaje de JCI sobre estar agradecido por lo aprendido al partir.
<aherrera> uff la banda sonora de JCI es mas que amplia
<mhz> JCI rayaba con ese libro aherrera (yo también vi solamente la película N veces)
<mhz> lc totalmente
<mhz> aherrera ese loco era capaz de reproducir su playlist 36 meses seguidos sin repetir 1 cancion
<dubcl> jajaaj, recuerdo que siempre me rayaba la papa con ArnoCorps
<mhz> jajaja
<dubcl> https://open.spotify.com/artist/2ii6J6fOqlG11TME9UWaOg?si=DJtYd8vyTGq51jHW3QHlIg
<dubcl> ahi pal que no los ubica XD
<mhz> escuchand
<mhz> jaja música pa relajarse
<dubcl> Austrian Death Machine
<dubcl> otra mas
<aherrera> sorry la pregunta, se sabe realmente lo que le paso?
<csantiba> Puse la lista de spotify y casi me muero cuando comenzó a sonar !
<aherrera> no he podido mirar mucho face hoy
<mhz> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTT6tULKlgJRLUKsaimBZDKnICXu55dBoJAEaAIm51Mtx6B3h4852nDuIIelg&s
<mhz> será esa magicdrums ?
<mhz> aherrera entiendo que de los últimos en hablar con JCI fue Pararayos (no lo veo acá), ayer mismo, por la mañana, antes que fuer llevado a la posta
<mhz> <mhz> Fernando me contaba que por más que intentó comvencerlo que fuera a ver doc, JCI se negaba, a pesar que no se sentía bien
<mhz> <mhz> al final se lo llevaron a la fuerza, su hermana y un compañero de trabajo
<mhz> falla al hígado me dijo Pararayos
<aherrera> mhz :/
<mhz> lo más triste, sin compañía, y super rápido, sin despedidas
<brutalchrist> Eso es lo que he pensado todo el día
<brutalchrist> De hecho esta misma semana le iba a hablar para que nos acompañara en un podcast
<mhz> por lo mismo, este rato, es para él, para acompañarlo en recuerdos y anécdotas
<brutalchrist> Acá Sebastián González
<mhz> bienvenido brutalchrist
<brutalchrist> gracias mhz
<lc> Conociendo a JCI, o no hubiera recibido muchas visitas o se hubiera aburrido de las despedidas, siempre fue -segun yo- super austero y selectivo en sus relaciones personales.
<brutalchrist> Cual lista csantiba?
<aguayoki> Hola chiques! Tanto tiempo! Eduardo Aguayo por acá
<aherrera> wena aguayoki
<aherrera> tanto tiempo!
<csantiba> Arnocorps
<bq_> hola aguayoki (antes no era con .cl?)
<csantiba> Hola Aguayoki !
<aguayoki> Ese no era lecaros, bq_?
<lecaros> hahaha, pasa nah
<lecaros> el que se cambió nick fue otro
<mhz> otra de las influencias que tuvo JCI en mi vida: cuando recién comencé a meterme en los trabajos de Ubuntu (las primeras versiones), yo cachando nada, sólo inglés y metiendo la cuchara, fue JCI quien me mantuvo creativo para que yo fuera puente entre tanto técnico y el "ser humano". gracias a esas conversas me desarrollé en Ubuntu y ya luego el res
<mhz> to es historia
<lecaros> las largas conversaciones en Elkika. Chelitas y completos (o sanguruchos)
<bq_> con don Sergio?
<mhz> lecaros con el ombligo para afuera, y uno que otro chanchito disimulado entre chela y chela
<lecaros> bq_ seeeh.
<lecaros> mhz a veces íbamos _de pasada_ hahaha
<quodvis> hola lecaros
<quodvis> reinaldo orrego por aquí.
<lecaros> wena nano!
<quodvis> tanto tiempo.
<quodvis> pucha, yo no alcancé a ver el mensaje de gordito.
<quodvis> 15 minutos antes de la muerte de jci
<quodvis> hace no mucho nos juntamos con jci
<quodvis> con los chicos del cdsl
<lecaros> mucho rato, quodvis
<quodvis> a recordar.
<mhz> quodvis weeeena Lost Asteonauta
<quodvis> estaba muy muy flaco jci
<quodvis> mhz, jajajaja.
<mhz> quodvis y te contó por qué lo ultra delgado?
<quodvis> como siguen los trikkies
<quodvis> no recuerdo como se escribe.
<mhz> relax, trikke
<mhz> todos en casa :)
<quodvis> si, en cuarentena.
<quodvis> trabajando remoto
<csantiba> Hola Pcollaog !
<bq_> hola pcollaog
<quodvis> pcollao!
<pcollaog> kiubo jovenes
<mhz> otra anécdota: antes de casarme, junté a JCI con una de las mejores amigas de mi señora. Los 4 a cenar. Todo bien hasta el postre, donde JCI se puso a conversar sobre música de video juegos... momento en que la otra invitada perdió el interés... mal por ella :)
<quodvis> reinaldo orrego por aquí.
<mhz> eso como 12 años ya
<mhz> hola pcollaog
<pcollaog> jajaja jci era un personaje q pocos entendian XD
<pcollaog> afortunadamente somos un grupo selecto q lo entendió
<pcollaog> o parte
<quodvis> jajaja
<mhz> jajaja
<quodvis> recuerdo que una vez fuí a jugar play a su casa. siempre jugabamos jugeso de lego star wars, o cosas así.
<quodvis> y una vez jugamos uno de peleas vs.
<quodvis> no le gustaban mucho esos juogs
<quodvis> le gané,
<quodvis> se picó tanto!!
<quodvis> jajaja
<mhz> jajaja
<quodvis> muy competitivo
<quodvis> por eso era tan bueno tambien.
<mhz> cuando se picaba abría otra chela
<quodvis> en lo que hacía.
<mhz> hmmm. y cuando no se picaba también abría otra chela
<csantiba> Hace mucho tiempo que no tenía contacto con él y me encontré hace como 8 meses en la calle (Irarrazaval) y estuvimos como 1 hora conversando parados en la calle
<mhz> el tiempo pasaba volando con JCI
<pcollaog> yep
<pcollaog> a mi me paso lomismo csantiba... facil unos 30min hablando en la calle, una vez me lo tope en provi caminando pa la casa
<mhz> quodvis había un juego me tocó verle jugar varias veces, uno medio abstracto -para mí- sobre una cosa que va creciendo mientras se le pegan o como otras cosas (cuadrados, triangulos, mesas, etc.) Cachai cuál era? se que daba hooooras en ese
<brutalchrist> Katamari Damasi?
<aherrera> Yo fui muy cercano a JCI un par de años cuando me vine a Stgo .. creo que fue el 2007, en ese tiempo yo trabajaba en un colegio a 4 cuadras del dpto donde vivia JCI ... ahi recuerdo que jugamos mucho Lego StarsWars
<aherrera> el Katamari tb lo jugamos mucho
<quodvis> si jugamos mucho ese juego
<mhz> eso!!!! brutalchrist
<quodvis> nos gustaba mucho.
<quodvis> katamari
<quodvis> ese
<aherrera> de ahi lo deje de ver cuando me fui a trabajar a Paranal
<aherrera> el 2009
<brutalchrist> Tremendo juego!
<aherrera> pero fueron 2 años que nos veiamos todos los dias
<aherrera> y viajabamos al sur juntos los fines de semana .. lo llevaba en mi auto y lo dejaba en Talca y yo seguia pa Conce
<aherrera> luego el domingo lo pasaba a buscar a la Copec que esta saliendo de talca
<mhz> aherrera y yo pensaba eran vecinos!!! o te arrancabas entre  clases? jeje
<pcollaog> jaja se venian programando en el auto XD
<aherrera> mhz algo asi .. nunca fuimos vecinos jajaj
<aherrera> yo en ese tiempo viva en av españa
<mhz> pcollaog demás! realizando fixes
<aherrera> y el cerca de matta
<mhz> y tenía su botillería regalona en Matta creo
<mhz> Algubo sabe cuándo serán los funerales o si habrá alguna ceremonia?
<quodvis> no tenemos información.
<aherrera> Otro punto que recuerdo mucho del JCI eran sus bromas para el dia de los inocentes
<aherrera> una vez me pidio ayuda para crear una tienda virtual de poleras geek
<lecaros> gordito dijo que iba a avisar de eso. Estaban en los trámites del cert de defunción
<aherrera> la broma fue todo un exito que despues se evaluo hacer la tienda de verdad
<aherrera> xD
<luisvivero> Jejeje, buenísimo
<quodvis> si recuerdo lo de las poleras geeks
<mhz> aherrera siiiiiiiii lo recuerdo
<mhz> caí con 2 poleras
<mhz> de hecho, una vez me compartió su DB con todos los diseños de poleras
<mhz> lecaros y sabes si será en Santiago o Talca?
<quodvis> yo tengo entendido que los viejos estaban viviendo aquí en santiago ahora.
<quodvis> en ñuñoa.
<brutalchrist> Eso mismo iba a decir
<mhz> ah ok
<aherrera> Hay que averiguar bien si se puede ir o algo
<RodrigoVB> buenas tardes
<aherrera> por que entiendo que esta super controlado el tema con la cuarentena
<mhz> buenas!!! RodrigoVB visto bueno
<lecaros> mhz ni idea
<RodrigoVB> hola a todos, vengo solo 5 minutos como homenaje a JCI
<RodrigoVB> que bueno leerlos
<lecaros> wena tío rodrigovb :D
<RodrigoVB> wena levaros OE
<lecaros> haha
<RodrigoVB> lecaros
<mhz> aherrera excacto. De hecho, tuve que viajar por tierra desdw Santiago a Antofagasta (luego de 5 semanas encerrado voluntariamente en Santiago) y llegué el Domingo, comprometido a sumar 2 semanas otra vez encerrado... pero en Antofa
<luisvivero> Saludos a todos desde Lima. Lamento mucho lo sucedido
<mhz> epa! luisvivero
<luisvivero> ¡Hola mhz!
<luisvivero> Me acuerdo de una vez que íbamos del trabajo (Oracle) al centro, en una van chica. Quedó la escoba con un compañero que hizo show por despecho y fue mu divertido. Jci se lo había perdido porque iba durmiendo. Se despertó medio asustado por las risas diciendo "¿qué pasó, qué pasó?". Fue muy divertido!
<RodrigoVB> y el tatita csantiba está calladito
<lecaros> rodrigovb yo creo que está en otros quehaceres
<RodrigoVB> yo creo que se quedó dormido frente a la pantalla
<csantiba> jaja RodrigoVB es que no me acuerdo como se usa ésto !
<RodrigoVB> (no recuerdo ni un puto comando de irc XDDD)
<Reinaldo> luisvivero, si me contó que le tenías los cocos terrible inchados en oracle
<Reinaldo> jajaja
<luisvivero> RodrigoVB, hacía años que no me conectaba a irc!
<luisvivero> Reinaldo, seguro, jejeje. Igual lo pasábamos bien :D
<aherrera> https://www.dewback.cl/2004/11/muy-buenitos/
<Reinaldo> creo que se sentaban juntos.
<aherrera> esa talla tb fue muy buena
<lecaros> los viajes en van era lo mejor de oreicla
<aherrera> cuando hicimos el encuentro de hackers de gnome en el duoc de conce
<aherrera> xD
<mhz> luisvivero no me extraña. con los "horarios de sueño" de JCi
<Reinaldo> a mi me tocó trabajar con el despues en la eSO
<Reinaldo> ESO
<Reinaldo> nos sentabamos un poco mas lejos, el en paranal y yo en vitacura.
<luisvivero> Creo que quería volver a la ESO, no?
<Reinaldo> si
<luisvivero> mhz, sipo
<Reinaldo> hace 3 días estava viendo eso
<luisvivero> Qué weá wn. Es un aprendizaje muy grande eso de "haz lo que quieras ahora"
<Reinaldo> estaba
<Reinaldo> :p
<mhz> recuerdan una polera que decía "Don't buy this man any beer" y aparecía la cara dw JCI ?
<aherrera> si
<Reinaldo> que triste
<lecaros> mhz hahaha, sí!
<Reinaldo> hablar esto
<Reinaldo> que gran persona.
<Reinaldo> era un amor
<luisvivero> Sipo, es triste. Justo porque tenía mucho potencial por explorar aún. Con lo súper inteligente que era, muy interesante
<Reinaldo> muy derecho
<luisvivero> Como un niño para algunas cosas
<Reinaldo> sip.
<brutalchrist> Tener alma de niño lo hacía ser como era
<luisvivero> Una vez iba llegando todo apurado a tomar la van, comiendo un dulce de crema con trozos de fruta, así bien tipo "campo". Jci me saludó y me dijo "mmm, qué alimenticio". Yo me reí porque pensé que me estaba webiando, pero lo decía en serio
<luisvivero> Yo me sentí bien por eso, porque aún todo transpirado y comiendo el dulce él fue buena onda, dulce
<luisvivero> brutalchrist sip
<mhz> de hecho, es LA persona que he conocido que celebra el día de los inocentes haciendo bromas
<luisvivero> Gordito no viene?
 * magicdrums en clases
<pcollaog> wn literalmente no recuerdo nada de irc... incluso freenode me olvido... me escupe mi passwd
<pcollaog> que clasde grupo de wazap es este
<pcollaog> XD
<magicdrums> egipcios... sin experiencia...
<magicdrums> xD
<pcollaog> naaa reciclando bytes no mas
<bq_> egipcio.. es sólo pcollaog el que no recuerda
<magicdrums> :-)
<pcollaog> jaja miren quien aparecio... el aparecido
<brutalchrist> Creo que aún conservo un pinguino que me regaló hace años
<aherrera> mhz: Catrin tambien era de hacer bromas para el dia de los inocentes .. de hecho muchas veces fue complice de JCI
<mhz> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/jci
<bq_> pcollaog: :D
<luisvivero> aherrera, eran bien amigos, se llevaban bien porque eran como de la misma onda
<luisvivero> Les gustaban los juegos antiguos
<aherrera> asi es
<aherrera> 0xdeadbeef dot CL
<magicdrums> de hecho del deseso de JCI me entere por catrin
<aherrera> legendario dominio del jci
<mhz> todo el rato
<mhz> y codemonkey dot cl
<aherrera> mhz de hecho ahi se subio la tienda falsa ... creo que era store.0xdeadbeef.cl
<aherrera> codemonkey era del pedro
<mhz> yup!
<mhz> pero jci.codemonkey.cl
<aherrera> ah claro
<magicdrums> subdominio nomas.. pedro era el dueño...
<magicdrums> y pedro no aparece?
<aherrera> No ha entrado al menos
<aherrera> debe estar con la Bebe
<mhz> y el Conasol de Talca!
<mhz> https://www.dewback.cl/tag/german-poo/
<bq_> la tienda en schop.codemonkey.cl
<bq_> https://web.archive.org/web/20071231085051/http://schop.codemonkey.cl/
<Reinaldo> Mañana Miércoles se efectuara el velorio de JCI en el cementerio católico (Valdivieso 555, Recoleta) a partir de las 13:00hrs. Se debe portar mascarilla y se permitirá la presencia de 10 personas por vez.
<magicdrums> gracias Reinaldo por la info!
<mhz> gracias Reinaldo
<mhz> http://wiki.gnome.cl/index.php?title=Octava_Reuni%C3%B3n&action=edit
<lecaros> gracias nano
<lecaros> recién vi el mensaje de gordito
<aherrera> Reinaldo: Gracias!
<mhz> tremenda declaración: "Es mas seguro viajar en Metro, pero, blah. Pueden tomar cualquier locomocion que pase por Alameda y bajarse en Republica."
<mhz> jajaja
<magicdrums> * Fecha: Sábado 6 de Agosto 2005.
<mhz> sipo, Gnome
<csantiba> Que gente más antigua !
<mhz> puros famosos
<mhz> jaja
<mhz> JCI: Registered Linux User #246002 jci tux cl
<pcollaog> csantiba... gente con mucha experiencia ok? XD
<csantiba> jaja
<magicdrums> # Francisco Collao G. <pcollaog[at]lcampino[dot]cl>
<magicdrums> pcollaog: supongo el correo aun lo tienes...
<pcollaog> jaja ese email tiene cualquier experiencia XD
<pcollaog> naaa entregue ese dominio hace mucho
<mhz> "Beyond the senses is the mind, and beyond the mind is the reason, its essence" -- Katha Upnisad 6.7
<Reinaldo> http://conasol.utalca.cl/biografias/jci.html
<mhz> genial Reinaldo
 * magicdrums aho si esta en clases
<pcollaog> looco acabo de cachar que en ese listado del 2005 (donde aparezco) sale un loco con el que trabajé años despues OMG!
<pcollaog> viste eso lecaros?
<pcollaog> sale el pooodle
<pcollaog> http://wiki.gnome.cl/Octava_Reuni%C3%B3n
<bq_> pcollaog: poodle?
<mhz> chicos, debo retirarme a labores parentales. Muchas gracias a todos por estar y ayudarnos a recordar al inigualable JCI. Yo estoy conectado desde celular y esya app no cacho cómo exportar el log. Alguno porfa que pueda y lo suba y comparta para que nunca se pierda
<pcollaog> sipp pooodle
<aherrera> Andres Herrera <andres@ubuntu.cl>
<aherrera> correo viejooo
<aherrera> xD
<Reinaldo> si recuerdo ese día.
<RodrigoVB> irc en el teléfono, pura ciencia ficción
<mhz> algunas personalidades de JCI: "De dia, medico cirujano. De noche, actor de peliculas de bajo presupuesto."
<Reinaldo> existen registros del drunk podcast?
<brutalchrist> http://drunkpodcast.opengato.cl/
<luisvivero> ¡Hizo un montón de capítulos!
<luisvivero> La voz divertida de Gordito :P
<luisvivero> Me acuerdo una vez hace mucho tiempo que llegué al depa de jci, este estaba enojado porque Gordito se había comido toda la pizza de un paraguazo XD
<magicdrums> jajaja
<brutalchrist> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enCiJOVqSVY
<brutalchrist> Esa fue una de las últimas charlas que vi de jCi
<csantiba> jaja
<csantiba> gratos recuerdos, tanto de JCI como de todos ustedes !!
<csantiba> Ahora me tengo que desconectar , saludos a todos , lo que requieran estoy donde siempre !!
<magicdrums> lemontech!
<magicdrums> OSOM
<lecaros> chao csantiba, que estés bien
<pcollaog> chao csantiba... cuidaos
<magicdrums> csantiba: siempre dice lo mismo y no se donde es...
<magicdrums> :-(
<Tuxero> hola llegue tarde? :-(
<magicdrums> nunca es tarde
<Tuxero> se conecto mucha gente?
<magicdrums> casi los mismos que estamos
<Tuxero> ack
<Tuxero> aca falta mucha gente
<magicdrums> buuuh un monton
<Tuxero> quiza no llego el me saje a todos
<magicdrums> es probable
<Tuxero> radix elkr etc? se conectaron?
<magicdrums> nope
<luisvivero> zeus, ¿estás por acá?
<magicdrums> edsiper: !!!
<edsiper> buenas tardes a todos
<magicdrums> wena!
<mhz> edsiper !!!!
<luisvivero> Weena edsiper !
<edsiper> :)
<lecaros> wenas edsiper
<edsiper> como estan ?
<Tuxero> llamado hecho
<Tuxero> wena edsiper de las vegas que no sabia de ti xD
<edsiper> jaja
<edsiper> aqui andamos :) , todo bien por estos lares
<edsiper> espero que todos se encuentren bien
<edsiper> luisvivero, wenaaaaaaaaa!
<edsiper> puros artistas en el canal
<Tuxero> por aca si
<Tuxero> solo triste x jci
<luisvivero> edsiper, tanto tiempo!
<edsiper> una partida temprana...
<pcollaog> wenas edisper
<edsiper> wenas pcollaog
<luisvivero> edsiper, sí, temprana. Sobre todo por todo el potencial que tenía por explorar aún. Un tipo muy inteligente e interesante, cercano, transparente
<pcollaog> falta el clon de jci pero version kde... como que se llamaba (matias puede ser)
<pcollaog> que esta en alemania ahora
<Reinaldo> jaja
<luisvivero> Ah, verdad, jejeje
<Reinaldo> huntsman
<Reinaldo> ?
<pcollaog> ese mesmo
<pcollaog> werner tambien falto por aca
<pcollaog> cachaaa
<pcollaog> otro artisto
<Reinaldo> falta bash
<pcollaog> bashito
<rodchile> :O
<Reinaldo> rod.
<Reinaldo> tanto tiempo
<Reinaldo> ayer conversé con los del cdsl
<Reinaldo> pitux
<Reinaldo> arkanox
<rodchile> Hola! Tanto tiempo! Supe la noticia de JCI </3
<Reinaldo> eric baez
<Reinaldo> Jaime
<rodchile> :O
<magicdrums> rodchile: !!
<magicdrums> hola !
<Reinaldo> jaime navarrete
<Reinaldo> rodchile. estas en chile?
<rodchile> nope, en EEUU todavia
<Reinaldo> rodeeuu
<Reinaldo> :)
<rodchile> lol
<pcollaog> rodusado
<pcollaog> XD
<rodchile> lol
<magicdrums> xD
<rodchile> extrañaba el bulling
<Reinaldo> quien mas de firefox?
<rodchile> que paso con el sitio del CDSL?
<Reinaldo> lo tomó otra gente
<Reinaldo> he preguntado
<Reinaldo> pero sin respuesta.
<Reinaldo> una chica.
<Reinaldo> que tiene el cnsl
<Reinaldo> tb
<Tuxero> pcollaog ese era radix no hunts
<Reinaldo> pero por el formulario de contacto no contestan.
#ubuntu-cl 2020-04-29
<Tuxero> Reinaldo qÃl
<pcollaog> Tuxero: la verdad no lo recuerdo... pero era chistoso verlos XD
<Tuxero> sipo uno kde y el ltro gnome xD
<Tuxero> flamewares everywhere
<Tuxero> xD
<Reinaldo> eran varios los kde
<Reinaldo> janitux
<Reinaldo> !
<Reinaldo> hutsman
<pcollaog> janitux kde?
<Tuxero> el pwnitux xD
<Reinaldo> janitux, fué kde, y tambien usó gnome.
<Reinaldo> pasó de uno a otro recuerdo.
<pcollaog> siempre tan undefined XD
<Reinaldo> jajaja
<pcollaog> fue uno de mis developers estrella en mi empresa
<Reinaldo> pero si janitux era super chico. si cuando lo conocimos tenía como 13 años.
<Reinaldo> bash igual. si recuerdo que tenía como 14 años.
<pcollaog> el loco ya era senior XD
<Reinaldo> cuando lo conocí.
<Tuxero> yo gracias a jci compile gnome2 ffrom scratch para que correra bien eb mi 386dx2 xD hahaha
<pcollaog> sipo.. el bash y janitux capos
<Tuxero> el bash  jajaja
<Reinaldo> buena onda bash. me lo encontré varias veces en el centro.
<pcollaog> a ese loco me parecio haberlo visto en pedro de valdivia... pero fue con el terirble lag
<rodchile> donde esta bash? >D
<pcollaog> como una cuadras despues que lo vi me acorde
<Reinaldo> mi mujer habló re100 con bash
<Tuxero> al auw no vi mas cie al mrhide desde que se puso a desarrollar juwgos de verdad
<Tuxero> y vebdio sus  juegos a microsoft
<Tuxero> no supe mas de el
<pcollaog> falta el albertux tambien
<Reinaldo> ahora le dije a bash
<Reinaldo> le digo albertux
<pcollaog> y los monos de wireless chile (creo)
<Reinaldo> calmao
<Reinaldo> de wireless chile no tengo contacto.
<magicdrums> el janitux yo siempre lo veo por providencia pero nunca lo saludo porque o ando lejos o en bici
<Reinaldo> recuerdo a varios
<rodchile> que vengan todos, hasta djfunkinmixer
<pcollaog> aun tengo la foto de todos caminando en pedro de valdivia con unas parabolicas XD y de fondo el telon de la marcha de los pinguinos (la pelicula), cuando aun habia cine ahi en bilbao
<pcollaog> rodchile: omg
<Reinaldo> perdí el contacto del albertux.
<Reinaldo> está metido caleta en las motos.
<rodchile> mandale un DM en instagram XD
<pcollaog> albertux tenis millones de correos
<pcollaog> ^tenia
<pcollaog> promiscuidad pura... igual que rodchile
<rodchile> mandale un newsletter for mailchimp XD
<Reinaldo> le estoy mandando un mensaje a janitux
<Reinaldo> patricio peres
<rodchile> XD
<Reinaldo> ^perez
<magicdrums> ahi le mande un mensaje
<magicdrums> por instagram
<pcollaog> ahi viene janitux
<Reinaldo> le mandamos un msg por fb
<rodchile> la marcha pinguina en pedro de valdivia fue la previa del carrete en el departamento de Albertux donde Gordito se nos perdio
<rodchile> XD
<pcollaog> si wn
<Reinaldo> jajaja
<rodchile> y no me acuerdo quien se estaba joteando a mi amiga monja
<pcollaog> cuando encontramos a gordito hablando con un arbol abrazado
<pcollaog> csm
<Reinaldo> me dió la corriente en ese piso
<Reinaldo> caleta de veces
<pcollaog> ahi casi se nos desbarranca gordito wn... entre 4 lo alcanzamos a agarrar
<Reinaldo> el gordito le tiró la foca a aguayoki
<Reinaldo> ese día.
<rodchile> jajajajajaja
<Reinaldo> terrible borracho
<Reinaldo> y le dijo a la kathy que se casara con el.
<rodchile> jajaja
<pcollaog> jajajaj
<Reinaldo> y yo al lado.
<Reinaldo> :p
<Reinaldo> medio jugo que dió. ese día
<rodchile> verdad, cuando le hizo el movimiento de la mano en el cuello de aguayoki XD
<Reinaldo> y pesabasi es gigante
<pcollaog> jaja verdad wn
<Reinaldo> sipo. le hizo ese movimiento
<rodchile> jaja
<pcollaog> yo vi fracturado en la mitad a aguayoki
<Reinaldo> y era como el penultimo piso
<Reinaldo> de ese edificio
<Reinaldo> veniamos de una universidad
<Reinaldo> de provi
<rodchile> de la UCINF
<Reinaldo> sip
<Reinaldo> esa misma
<Reinaldo> janitux
<Reinaldo> usa tu nix real
<Reinaldo> nick
<luisvivero> Hace unos meses me contaron que tenían un grupo de whatsapp del CDSL, me invitaron pero no quise en ese momento
<rodchile> ohhhhh Janitux tiene nuevo alias
<janitux> wenas :D
<luisvivero> Voy a preguntarles
<pcollaog> pperes es el corporativo
<Reinaldo> ahora sí
<janitux> jajaja, EIS\pap13 :(
<Reinaldo> jajaja
<luisvivero> janitux, tanto tiempo!!
<Reinaldo> falta que pesque bash
<magicdrums> janitux: hola, devuelveme mi tarjeta!!!
<rodchile> lol
<pcollaog> LOL
<pcollaog> cuanta delincuencia de una wn
<janitux> jajaja, pa eso nomas me trajiste magicdrums
<pcollaog> entro y le cobraron de una
<rodchile> el tio emilio estaria orgulloso
<rodchile> en su propia trampa TM
<Reinaldo> todos los famosos
<Reinaldo> ahí está kathy
<pcollaog> ya viene el aguayo y firefox estaria 99,9%
<rodchile> XD
<rodchile> Janitux como esta .net?
<Reinaldo> les voy a decir a los del cdsl
<lecaros> aguayo andaba por acá denante
<Reinaldo> tenemos un grupo en telegram
<Reinaldo> que no está el luis vivero
<Reinaldo> jajaja
<Reinaldo> !
<pcollaog> EX firefox chile al 98%
<aguayoki> Tanto nick vetusto por acá
<luisvivero> Jajaja :P
<kathy> A quien estaban pelando?
<rodchile> La ultima vez que vi a aguayoki fue cuando estaba trantando de comerse un completo perperdicularmente
<Reinaldo> hola aguayoki
<magicdrums> yo creo que janitux ni se acuerda de la tarjeta que le preste... :-P
<Reinaldo> nos acordamos cuando gordito casi te mata
<Reinaldo> en el depa de albertux
<pcollaog> de un matiao
<aguayoki> Oye pcollaog, y no está el emilio acá?
<janitux> magicdrums: creo que todavia la tengo en la casa de mi vieja, quizas echai a correr una centralita todavia xD
<magicdrums> Tirano: el kuarzo dice que tu inventaste IRC
<Reinaldo> buena bash
<Reinaldo> !!!
<pcollaog> aguayoki: pero por que te ponis asi po
<bashs> buena chicos
<pcollaog> wena bashs!
<rodchile> basshhhhhsssss
<Tirano> ermmmm, si y el fué mi primer usuario killeado
<Reinaldo> voy a llamar a pitux
<bashs> buenas pcollaog!
<Reinaldo> y arkanox
<janitux> rodchile: afortunadamente no toco .not, pero el legacy es más feo que la shusha si wn
<aguayoki> Reinaldo lo chistoso es que vivo al frente de ese depa... Anoche me acordaba de gordito abrazado al arbol abajo (que ya se cayó)
<bashs> buenas @rodchile
<magicdrums> janitux ya no jajaja pero pense que ya no te acordabas...
<Reinaldo> jajajaja
<pcollaog> bashs: eray tu el que andaba en pedro de valdivia hace unos meses atras (cuando se podia caminar libre por chile) ???
<luisvivero> Ojalá que aparezca Gordito
<lecaros> wena bashshshshs
<bashs> pcollaog: sii xD
<pcollaog> csm!! manso lag wn
<bashs> don @lecaros
<Reinaldo> gordito nos dijo ayer que no quería hablar
<pcollaog> y pq no me dijiste na wn...
<aguayoki> Oe rodchile, el que invitaba los completos eras tú 1313
<Reinaldo> era dificil levantar a gordito
<pcollaog> a la cuadra cache que eras tu
<bashs> estaba en la duda!
<bashs> si eras tu
<Reinaldo> esta ocupado el telefono de arkanox
<bashs> me paso exactamente lo mismo
<magicdrums> esa vez me fui temprano pa la casa despues de la UCINF
<bashs> mil años arkanox
<magicdrums> fuimos por las chelas y me fui como piojo
<bashs> pcollaog: mil años viejos
<Reinaldo> ahora se conecta pitux
<pcollaog> si bashs cualquier experiencia a cuestas
<bashs> pitux wow
<Reinaldo> y arkanox está ocupado
<bq_> chucha, me voy a tomar once y a la vuelta están todas las estrellas! rodchile y janitux incluídos!!
<luisvivero> Reinaldo, oh, qué pena. Ojalá que no se aisle mucho nomás
<magicdrums> quien va a ir mañana?
<rodchile> :D
<kathy> A que hora es mañana?
<Reinaldo> ojalá
<Reinaldo> tu cachai como eran esos dos
<Reinaldo> siempre estaban juntos
<luisvivero> Sipo, como uña y mugre
<Reinaldo> gordito era el mas cercano a jci
<kathy> Gordito y jota eran compas :(
<luisvivero> ¿Quizás desde hace unos 15 años?
<Reinaldo> desde el 2004
<kathy> Si ma o ma....ademas vivian super cerca en esa epoca
<pcollaog> oe faltan los longalinux ... los linuxchillan
<kathy> Nosotros viviamos en santa rosa en esa epoca y crasheabamos en la casa de jota super seguido por chelas y a jugar
<kathy> Reinaldo y yo
<Reinaldo> longalinux
<Reinaldo> !
<bashs> linuxchillan
<Reinaldo> jajajaja
<rodchile> y Mozilla Chile?
<dubcl> lo van a velar solo mañana?
<luisvivero> Jajaja, wenísimo Longalinux
<Reinaldo> no tenemos mucha info
<kathy> Generalmente  velas dos dias, pero no se como será el asunto con todo esto del virus
<pcollaog> hay hastas restricciones pa eso... no mas de 10 y parece q solo cercanos
<luisvivero> ¿Su familia es de Talca, no?
<dubcl> vale @Reinaldo
<pcollaog> pero entiendo que es para quienes tuvieron covid
<dubcl> si por eso preguntaba
<pitux> Llegué
<pcollaog> kiubo pitux
<bashs> tanto tiempo pitux
<luisvivero> Hola pitux !
<dubcl> luisvivero, si pero entiendo que el año pasado se habían venido a stgo
<pitux> Hola. Tanto tiempo, muy triste por la noticia
<janitux> buena pitux
<Reinaldo> huena pitux
<luisvivero> dubcl, ah okis
<kathy> Hace poco hicieron un funeral aca de una persona no con covid....y fue harta gente pero todos separados, mascarilla, guantes.....me imagino se podrá hacer lo mismo
<Reinaldo> media vuelta para llegar al velatorio, sin pasar por comunas en cuarentena
<Reinaldo> nosotros que vivimos al sur
<pcollaog> lindo momento en irc... muchos recuerdos
<pcollaog> se lo debemos al J
<pcollaog> :(
<Reinaldo> si.
<bashs> si es verdad!
<magicdrums> si :( vuela alto JCI que el GNU te acompañe!
<dubcl> si, acá muchos nos conocemos, pero me da lata que tengamos que juntarnos pa estas weas y no por placer
<kathy> Alguien va mañana?
<Reinaldo> faltan los de gnuchile
<Reinaldo> oscar
<dubcl> yo voy si o si
<aguayoki> Dónde y a qué hora @ka
<Reinaldo> Mañana Miércoles se efectuara el velorio de JCI en el cementerio católico (Valdivieso 555, Recoleta) a partir de las 13:00hrs. Se debe portar mascarilla y se permitirá la presencia de 10 personas por vez.
<dubcl> https://www.facebook.com/fernando.flores2/posts/10222591017022673
<bashs> dubcl: pasa tambien en las familias es una lecera...
<aguayoki> Era: dónde y a qué hora kathy? <--- No ocupada IRC hace rato xD
<kathy> Esty igual aguayo...jajajaja no lograba ni entrar al canal
<bashs> ajajja
<magicdrums> el oscar esta en EEUU
<bashs> Gracias Reinaldo por la info!
<Reinaldo> con rod
<Reinaldo> :p
<Reinaldo> calmao.
<kathy> Nosotros queremos ir. Necesitamos coordinar que reinaldo trabaja y sus horarios de almuerzo o salida. Y bue.......es mi chofer po!
<rodchile> :*)
<pcollaog> yo estoy complicado... estoy encerrado en mi bunker... mi hija pequeña es inmunodeprimida asi que ni me asomo
<pcollaog> estamos puro pasando susto
<magicdrums> http://blog.opengato.cl/2008/02/24/interfloss-una-nueva-forma-de-actuar/
<Reinaldo> cuando termine esto nos tenemos que juntar
<Reinaldo> en la casa de albertux
<Reinaldo> jajajaja
<pcollaog> listo... firefox al 99%
<pcollaog> llego tatita hyoga2k
<bq_> el tatita del sure...
<aguayoki> Llegó el parienteee hyoga2k!
<Reinaldo> hueena tomas
<hyoga2k> buenas muchachos...
<bq_> y debian tambiéns e hace rpesente con tsolar
<tsolar> holas
 * tsolar waving
<magicdrums> tsolar: !!!
<magicdrums> wenas loco
<luisvivero> magicdrums, esa foto tiene montones de años!!
<magicdrums> la pelada estaba intacta
<tsolar> wena wena
<magicdrums> xD
<magicdrums> y tsolar tenia el pelo largo
<tsolar> saqué la cuenta
<tsolar> eso fue hace 12 años
<luisvivero> Jajaja XD
<magicdrums> aguayoki: sigue igual
<Reinaldo> huaaaaaaaaaa
<Reinaldo> esa foto
<luisvivero> Hola tsolar !!
<pcollaog> la media foto!! ahi aparece el clon kde de jci
<Reinaldo> ahí estoy tambien
<Reinaldo> si
<tsolar> holoa morenisco!
<Reinaldo> tambien está huntsman
<tsolar> qué foto están viendo? jaja
<Reinaldo> rod
<luisvivero> tsolar, http://blog.opengato.cl/2008/02/24/interfloss-una-nueva-forma-de-actuar/
<Reinaldo> la media chasca tomas solar
<pcollaog> rodchile: todo un bb
<pcollaog> XD
<Reinaldo> jajajaja
<tsolar> 2008
<tsolar> 12 años
<tsolar> csm
<tsolar> y como 20 Kg menos tb (y estoy igual...)
<Reinaldo> está eric baez
<Reinaldo> voy a ver si está por alguna parte. lo tengo de contacto
<Reinaldo> calmao
<rodchile> ohhhh tenia más pelo en ese entonces
<hyoga2k> comienzan los dolores de carnet
<tsolar> qué buena la foto
<pcollaog> jajaja
<luisvivero> hyoga2k, jajaja, no había escuchado esa frase
<luisvivero> zeus, apareecee
<hyoga2k> lo digo por experiencia... debo ser de los mayorcitos por acá
<tsolar> jajajaja
<Reinaldo> yo estoy igual
<janitux> yo estoy hecho mierda
<rodchile> lol
<pcollaog> +1
<lecaros> janitux +1
<tsolar> cómo pasa el tiempo...
<bq_> janitux: ++
<bashs> le avise al mati valdenegro!
<Reinaldo> buenisima
<bq_> out for un rato. que bueno volver a leer nicks de cuando _éramos_ jovenes...
<Reinaldo> quizas olvidó hablar en chileno
<Reinaldo> :)
<tsolar> éramos
<tsolar> jajajaj :'(
<kathy_madkat> Yopuz dijo que aparecia en un rato
<aguayoki> Puntos extra si alguien identifica lo que pasaba acá: https://live.staticflickr.com/1221/685401212_03821a1c88_b.jpg
<kathy_madkat> Yo ni me acuerdo que nick usaba....
<mhz> aguayoki JCI vendiendo poleras
<lecaros> aguayoki hahahahaha, yo sé!!! :D
<kathy_madkat> Cuenten po
<lecaros> pista: wifi
<tsolar> seguramente estaban métale aircrack
<aguayoki> pista: opencommunity
<pitux> Esta cargando los controladores para que funcione la tarjeta de red
<pcollaog> opencommunity... jugando con la wifi
<magicdrums> estaba compilando el controlador de la wifi
<pcollaog> eso en la casa de werner o no?
<luisvivero> Jajaja, le encantaban esas manflinflas
<aguayoki> Jaja, el otro día resucité un laptop viejo y me toco revivir la configuración de la wifi...
<Reinaldo> huaaa
<Reinaldo> el opencommunity
<lecaros> pcollaog antes
<Reinaldo> no me acordaba de es
<aguayoki> Bien pcollaog! Buscábamos la casa del Werner, que íbamos a carretear ahí ese día... Pero nadie tenía la dirección, así que no qiedó otra que buscar por intensidad de señal
<tsolar> la weá ñoña
<lecaros> yo creo que esta es desconocida a la mayoría https://live.staticflickr.com/2154/1565168226_6a5361c700_b.jpg
<tsolar> jajajajajj
<pcollaog> jajaja
<lecaros> "la multiplicación de las chelas"
<pcollaog> aun recuerdo esa "hechura" de hamburguesas en la casa del werner
<hyoga2k> jajajajaja
<kathy_madkat> Obvio muy su estilo y la polera nerd
<pcollaog> OMG!! weon
<hyoga2k> aguayoki es fue la vez que querías hacer como 70 hamburguesas con una bolsa de carbón
<rodchile_> jajaja
<pcollaog> asi es
<pcollaog> y que se quemaron XD
<pcollaog> las hicieron el el sarten
<hyoga2k> Jajajajaja
<pcollaog> dejamos pasao la casa
<hyoga2k> La cocina estaba pegada a la sala de estar... a la buena fritanga
<pcollaog> que verguenza wn... primera vez que llevaba a mi sra a ver un espectaculo culinario tan nefasto
<pcollaog> XD
<hyoga2k> pobre Lore XD
<lecaros> https://live.staticflickr.com/2190/1564271543_a40b6199df_b.jpg
<hyoga2k> El señor de las chelas
<Reinaldo> https://pasteboard.co/J5YAlu4.png
<Reinaldo> la junta de los antiguos del cdsl el año pasado
<Reinaldo> los que fuimos
<pcollaog> weema
<pcollaog> ese es el eric?
<luisvivero> La kathy sale terriblemente divertida XD
<aguayoki> Oye pcollaog, fue el año siguiente el tetris de pizzas?
<Reinaldo> sip
<luisvivero> Reinaldo, sales cachetón :P
<Reinaldo> eric baez
<pcollaog> chopico
<Reinaldo> estoy mas gordito
<Reinaldo> que esperas
<pcollaog> XD
<Reinaldo> kathy tambien
<rodchile> haha
<Reinaldo> y pitux y jci mucho mas flacos
<pcollaog> que bueno que irc no tiene camara :D
<Reinaldo> cambiamos roles
<luisvivero> Reinaldo, estabas preparado para la pandemia
<Reinaldo> luisvivero. obviamente.
<pcollaog> aguayoki: si si
<Reinaldo> jajaja
<luisvivero> Así me contaron, que Jci había bajado bastante de peso
<Reinaldo> si
<Reinaldo> muy flaco
<luisvivero> Vaya
<bashs> Se ven todos bien
<bashs> tienen alguna foto del CDCL ? :O
<Reinaldo> cdsl de cuando?
<Reinaldo> tengo varias.
<Reinaldo> voy a buscar
<Reinaldo> tenía muchas mas, pero human me las borró
<bashs> todavía se me viene a la memoria despues que finalizaban las asambleas nos quedabamos a chupar y arreglar el mundo del GTK+ y  JCI le sacaba el jugo a bonobo xD
<Reinaldo> cuando instaló la swap en la partición que tenía para home
<bashs> jajajaajajaj
<Reinaldo> borrachos se nos ocurrio cambiar de distro
<Tuxero> wena bashs ! siglos!!
<bashs> jajaja o la disputa que se armaba entre los Gnomelovers y los Qtlovers
<tsolar> eso todavía pasa jajaja
<Reinaldo> https://pasteboard.co/J5YDVnn.jpg
<Tuxero> sigues emprendiendoncon tu hermano? bashs ??
<Reinaldo> con jp
<magicdrums> eso es en los lab de la USACH Reinaldo ?
<bashs> jajajaja @Tuxero hace como unos 5 años que dejamos de emprender jp sigue trabajando realizando proyectos
<bashs> yo me vendi al sistema :(
<bashs> igual seguimos haciendo trabajos
<bashs> juntos
<Reinaldo> no
<Reinaldo> eso fué en el cdsl
<Reinaldo> en el centro cultural el sindicato
<Reinaldo> que quedaba en maipu.
<Reinaldo> la calle maipu
<Reinaldo> en santiago centro
<Reinaldo> maipu 424
<Reinaldo> creo
<Reinaldo> jajaja
<tsolar> yo una vez fui a una tocata metal ahí
<tsolar> jajaja
<Reinaldo> aun recuerdo la dirección
<Reinaldo> https://pasteboard.co/J5YFQjC.jpg
<Reinaldo> viveros
<Reinaldo> cacha
<Tuxero> bashs demas hajajaj
<Reinaldo> https://pasteboard.co/J5YFNYi.jpg
<luisvivero> Jajaja, por qué haces esoo XD
<tsolar> jajajajajajaja
<madkat_kathy> Cuando usaba arito
<madkat_kathy> X)
<bashs> y tu Tuxero sigues en stgo ?
<rodchile> me tengo que desconectar :( - fue genial verlos a todos y recordar juntos a JCI. Cuidense y abrazotes a todos!
<madkat_kathy> Un abrazo Rod
<bashs> un abrazo rodchile
<hyoga2k> Chau Rod
<Reinaldo> https://pasteboard.co/J5YFNYi.jpg
<hyoga2k> Cariños
<Reinaldo> viveros
<bashs> gusto poder leerte
<magicdrums> chau rodchile
<Reinaldo> rod
<tsolar> chau rodchile
<magicdrums> un gusto!
<Reinaldo> tengo una foto tuya
<rodchile> ohh
<hagarelvikingo> hello, world
<rodchile> suspenso
<luisvivero> Chao rodchile !!
<Reinaldo> https://pasteboard.co/J5YGroL.jpg
<bashs> Reinaldo: jajaaja
<Reinaldo> esa
<madkat_kathy> Rod hay una foto mia durmiendo en el sillon de tus viejos......así de barza
<bashs> esa polera era la manda!
<Reinaldo> tengo unas de lecaros
<tsolar> jajajajajaj csm
<Reinaldo> tengo varias
<lecaros> :O
<Reinaldo> pero me cuesta buscar entre todas las carpetas.
<hyoga2k> holanda hagarelvikingo
<tsolar> nano en esa flisol nos conocimos po
<magicdrums> https://pasteboard.co/J5YFQjC.jpg en esta esta mruiz cortado
<tsolar> o no?
<Reinaldo> esa fue del flisol 2006
<rodchile> ohhhh csm wn, me acuerdo de ese evento en la U Central
<Reinaldo> en la ucentral
<Reinaldo> sip
<Reinaldo> ahí conocí a los de chilewireless
<rodchile> si wn y casi se me derrite el cerebro con las antenas hackeadas que tenian XD
<bashs> porque siempre hacia frio!!!
<rodchile> okay, me desconecto. Cuidense todos!!! Abrazotes!!! chau
<bashs> con las pringless
<magicdrums> la ucentral era mas helada que la mierda
<Reinaldo> si
<Reinaldo> recuerdo de un evento
<Reinaldo> toda la noche
<tsolar> jajaja yo estudié ahí
<Reinaldo> cuando conocí a tsolar
<Reinaldo> recuerdas?
<tsolar> ohhh de veras
<tsolar> jajajaja csm
<Reinaldo> la negra ganó en carreras de nfs
<Reinaldo> que hicieron
<tsolar> no wn nos conocimos en el flisol, en el 6to piso
<tsolar> todavía me acuerdo
<tsolar> pero tb me acuerdo de esas competencias de nfs
<tsolar> y de worms
<Reinaldo> el tarreo fue antes. lo que pasa es que no te acuerdas.
<tsolar> en serio?
<bashs> todavia rabeo con nfs xD
<Reinaldo> sip.
<tsolar> eso fue el 2004
<Reinaldo> no. fue el 2006
<Reinaldo> el primer flisol el 2005
<hagarelvikingo> creo que a la mayor parte de ustedes los conocí en la open community 2007
<Reinaldo> en el sindicato
<tsolar> bueno, si tú te acuerdas mejor... jajaja
<aguayoki> Ya chiques, yo marcho. Bacán verlos a todos por acá, tanto nick de antaño... Y tantos recuerdos. Gracias y un salú por el jota!
<Reinaldo> y los primeros install fest el 2004
<hagarelvikingo> salud aguayoki!
<tsolar> salud compare :)
<hyoga2k> Chao pariente
<Reinaldo> el 2004 fué cuando conocí a caleta. por el encuentro linux en la federico santa maría en valpo
<Reinaldo> ese encuentro linux fué pulento
<janitux> oe las fotos pa viejas
<tsolar> jajaj yo tb fui a ese
<tsolar> estuvo bueno
<Reinaldo> si
<lecaros> ya. Gente, gusto leerlos. Ojalá en algún momento se haga una junta en persona si es que coincidimos en el mismo lugar. Si alguien anda por Medellín, no dude en contactar. Si no tiene mi número, haga ping en twitter @lecaros
<lecaros> cuídense!
<bashs> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NTrLk4COGo
<Tuxero> saludos lecaros !
<hagarelvikingo> chau Lecaros!
<bashs> saludos lecaros fue bueno leerte
<Reinaldo> saludos lecaros
<Reinaldo> cuidate mucho
<Reinaldo> lecaros, estas en medellin?
<Reinaldo> colombia
<Reinaldo> pulento
<tsolar> saludos lecaros!
<magicdrums> un abrazo lecaros
<lecaros> reinaldo, sí. Ciudad de la eterna primavera ;)
<lecaros> cuídense!
<madkat_kathy> Bash en esa documental salimos varios
<Tuxero> ellla la h4xor del cdsl hahahaha
<tsolar> del video 16:30
<Reinaldo> verdad.
<Tuxero> hello madkat_kathy
<madkat_kathy> En esa epoca salimos por el hacklab parece.....no por el cdsl
<madkat_kathy> No me acuerdo....solo me da verguenza el look pokemon
<madkat_kathy> :(
<luisvivero> La etapa del CDSL fue súper bkn para mí, la recuerdo con mucho cariño
<tsolar> sale el pato tb :'(
<magicdrums> luisvivero: y su arito
<hagarelvikingo> madkat_kathy eres la misma kathy que andaba en Mendoza en 2009 en unas charlas en la tecnologica nacional?
<madkat_kathy> Si
<madkat_kathy> !!!!
<madkat_kathy> Quien eres?
<hagarelvikingo> yo fui a dictar una charla de PostgreSQL ahi
<madkat_kathy> Buena!
<luisvivero> magicdrums, jajaja, see :P
<madkat_kathy> No fuiste al cumple de jar3 ?
<hagarelvikingo> creo que si, vi todo borroso.
<madkat_kathy> Fue bueno ese mambo en mendoza nos invitaron a todos a un cumple
<madkat_kathy> Jajajjajajaja
<madkat_kathy> Hasta bailarina del vientre habia
<hagarelvikingo> ah si, si fui
<bashs> luisvivero: todavía me acuerdo cuando paso por la calle maipu en estacion central!.
<magicdrums> https://youtu.be/6NTrLk4COGo?t=701
<Tuxero> ya chicos me largo..  un gusto leerlos.
<Tuxero> saludos
<magicdrums> https://youtu.be/6NTrLk4COGo?t=730 mhz
<Reinaldo> pero para que
<Reinaldo> eso no se hace
<madkat_kathy> Besos tuxero!
<tsolar> yo tb  me encontré en el video jajaja
<madkat_kathy> Que verguenza ese video
<tsolar> https://youtu.be/6NTrLk4COGo?t=993
<Reinaldo> el rod
<Reinaldo> jci
<Reinaldo> bash
<Reinaldo> kathy
<Reinaldo> varios
<Reinaldo> que pulento
<magicdrums> https://youtu.be/6NTrLk4COGo?t=777 aunque se fue lecaros
<janitux> jaja, startx wn, notable
<luisvivero> bashs, el sindicato era re bkn, a mí me encantaba
<Reinaldo> tantos amigos
<Reinaldo> el sindicato era pulento
<Reinaldo> y el sotano
<Reinaldo> las reunas
<Reinaldo> todo
<Reinaldo> muchisimos recuerdos
<Reinaldo> hermosos
<madkat_kathy> La comida !!!
<madkat_kathy> Jajaja
<Reinaldo> verdad
<Reinaldo> que todos los sabado comiamos
<madkat_kathy> El café
<Reinaldo> el almuerzo
<luisvivero> Y sale Baronti en el video
<Reinaldo> y las cenas.
<luisvivero> See, y el café con pisco, jejeje
<Reinaldo> Baronti!!!
<Reinaldo> jajajaja
<tsolar> sip
<magicdrums> baronti al inicio
<luisvivero> Hace 50 kilos menos XD
<madkat_kathy> Eramos todos mas jovenes y yo vivía peleando con baronti
<madkat_kathy> Jajajaja
<madkat_kathy> Ya se me pasó....ahora somos amiguis
<magicdrums> https://youtu.be/6NTrLk4COGo?t=938 JCI y rodchile
<bashs> recuerdo que esa vez no levantaba el servidor nfs pa' variar!.
<luisvivero> Jejeje
<luisvivero> Los tarros más viejos wn
<luisvivero> Sale Gordito también
<magicdrums> https://youtu.be/6NTrLk4COGo?t=1112 aparece otro que nos dejo patriciologico
<Reinaldo> yo recuerdo con arkanox
<Reinaldo> ir a una exposición al museo de arte
<Reinaldo> de la quinta normal
<Reinaldo> y tratados como artistas por montar ltsp
<Reinaldo> jajaja
<Reinaldo> unos tarros viejisimos, que mostramos ltsp
<Reinaldo> y tecnologías así, para reutiliszar tarros viejos.
<tsolar> jjajaj
<luisvivero> Weenaa
<bashs> ahjahaa es que el ahorro que estaban teniendo versus seguir comprando licencias de windows xD
<tsolar> qué bonitos recuerdos
<bashs> cuando funcionaba el LTSP era hermoso!
<magicdrums> yo fui a ese evento
<magicdrums> :O
<magicdrums> y con nano converse y le pedi datos para llevarme al liceo y hacer el laboratorio
<magicdrums> porque en ese momento no conocia ltsp
<Reinaldo> magicdrums, nos conocimos?
<Reinaldo> no recuerdo
<magicdrums> quede como rey y tuvimos 2 años funcionando un ltsp en el liceo gracias solo a esa exposicion
<tsolar> dónde quedó tu memoria nano?
<tsolar> jajaja
<magicdrums> en la flisol
<magicdrums> tengo una foto contigo que no encuentro aun
<tsolar> uhhh
<Reinaldo> pero usabas ese mismo nick?
<Reinaldo> busca
<Reinaldo> busca!
<pcollaog> nfs quien dijo nfs... que puto sistema pa compartir archivos wn
<pcollaog> lo odio con todas mis fuerzas
<magicdrums> entregandoet un disco de ubuntu
<pcollaog> verdad bashs ltsp... que buenos recuerdos
<pcollaog> alguien fue a una junta de vecinos creo... donde la embajada de japon donó unos pcs sin uso?
<pcollaog> casi morimos cuando entramos a la bios ... todo en japo y a puro instinto cambiabamos la forma de bootear
<Reinaldo> xdmcp tb creo que se llamaba
<Reinaldo> había
<Reinaldo> ese funcionaba mejor.
<bashs> xfce <- su version lite de gnome que era mas pesado
<bashs> xD
<pcollaog> la laucha XD
<arkan0x> hola
<bashs> ese mismito!
<janitux> era bacan xD
<Reinaldo> huena arkanox
<bashs> buena arkan0x!
<pcollaog> wena arkan0x
<Reinaldo> mira quienes estan
<luisvivero> Hasta en los peores momentos Jci trataba de ayudar XD https://pasteboard.co/J5YUugN.png
<luisvivero> Hola arkan0x !!!
<madkat_kathy> X)
<pcollaog> oe luisvivero te pusieron luis Riveros en el video?
<luisvivero> pcollaog, see
<pcollaog> pfff
<pcollaog> pa la posteridad
<tsolar> jajaja cuándo no
<Reinaldo> https://pasteboard.co/
<Reinaldo> perdon
<Reinaldo> https://pasteboard.co/J5YWf0T.jpg
<Reinaldo> ahora sí
<Reinaldo> https://pasteboard.co/J5YWiLE.jpg
<Reinaldo> en el observatorio
<madkat_kathy> Editar la primera foto y ponerle una explosion detras 😎
<Reinaldo> no tenía muchas fotos jci
<pcollaog> ta weno el video... gordito siempre con el mismo CSS
<Reinaldo> esas fueron de unos cientificos.
<magicdrums> https://pasteboard.co/J5YXsmZ.jpg
<magicdrums> pero yo tengo la contraria
<magicdrums> no la logro encontrar
<bashs> creo que ahí hacía pega para el proyecto ALMA
<Reinaldo> si yo tengo esa misma foto
<Reinaldo> no. fue para la eso.
<Reinaldo> https://pasteboard.co/J5YYq17.jpg
<madkat_kathy> Ahi está el huntsman
<hagarelvikingo> Bueno chicos, vine a pagar mis respetos a don jci. Lamentablemente desde hace ya varios años soy grupo de riesgo para el fucking virus así que no puedo apersonarme. Juan Carlos me alojó en su casa cuando yo era un weón mal genio picao a choro, y le agradezco montones por soportarme (y a varios de ustedes también... ni me acuerdo de los nicks weones que usaba, sorry por eso). Cuídense,
<hagarelvikingo> disfruten y a ver si la vida nos reúne en una mejor circunstancia. Abrazos a todos, besos a todas, y un salud por jci.
<hyoga2k> Ya gente... me tengo que desconectar...
<Reinaldo> darkproximity
<janitux> hyoga2k: descansa
<Reinaldo> ok
<hyoga2k> (me están la línea para una llamada)
<hyoga2k> Ahí se nota que estamos viejos XD
<Reinaldo> si
<hyoga2k> Saludos y salud por jci
<madkat_kathy> Alguien va mañana y a que hora aprox?
<Reinaldo> yo voy mañana
<pcollaog> jovenes... ha sudo un gusto haber hablado con uds nuevamente... muchos recuerdos... que lástima que la circunstancia nos juntara de esta forma
<Reinaldo> nosotros vamos a coordinar con bash
<pcollaog> vuela alto JCI
<pcollaog> me alegra que esten todos bien dentro de lo posible
<Reinaldo> un gusto pcollaog
<pcollaog> tengo lindos recuerdos
<pcollaog> y la cachá de fotos Xd
<pcollaog> se extrañan esos momentos geek y comunitarios de wena onda
<pcollaog> cuidense... lavense las manos y quedense en la casa
<pcollaog> abrazos libertarios!
<pcollaog> cya
<Reinaldo> abrazos
<pcollaog> dejare esto por aca y me retiro lentamente
<pcollaog> http://img.pcollaog.cl/2020/8tgres5noqe9qvueexai-20200428-2214.png
<pcollaog> XD
<janitux> teniai pelo xD
<madkat_kathy> Poajajajaj te miraba con cara de amor
<pcollaog> jajaja
<pcollaog> y esta otra pal viejo JCI
<pcollaog> http://img.pcollaog.cl/2020/p6g3dbmo3vb5dgkqiupx-20200428-2215.png
<Reinaldo> huaaa
<Reinaldo> pcollao. yo me casé con kathy
<pcollaog> janitux: si... lo extraño
<madkat_kathy> XD
<pcollaog> jajaja lo se Reinaldo... ahora que te de explicaciones
<pcollaog> yo me retiro XD
<madkat_kathy> Jajajajajaja
<Reinaldo> jajajaja
<Reinaldo> jajajaja
<pcollaog> naaa fue un acierto fotografico de aguayoki
<madkat_kathy> Me van a sacar la xuxa!
<madkat_kathy> XD
<pcollaog> 133 no ma XD
<janitux> jajaja
<Reinaldo> que onda negra. que onda que lo miras así?
<Reinaldo> jajajajajaja.
<madkat_kathy> Es que era hermoso 😍
<pcollaog> jajaja
<madkat_kathy> XD
<pcollaog> bien lo dijiste... era
<Reinaldo> que buena esa foto de jci
<Reinaldo> siempre hacía ese gesto
<pcollaog> sep
<pcollaog> ya lolos
<pcollaog> los dejo
<pcollaog> el deber me llama
<pcollaog> manden el grupo del telegram
<pcollaog> y no se pierdan... a veces necesitamos expertos en temas especificos y aca hay materia gris premiun
<Reinaldo> si
<Reinaldo> que alguien se abra un grupo en telegram.
<Reinaldo> que es mas facil compartir imagenes
<Reinaldo> que esta cagá
<pcollaog> janitux: te odio
<pcollaog> ya ahora si
<pcollaog> cya
<Reinaldo> https://t.me/joinchat/Lf9ISRaRnsZT_UwCwLAJgw
<radixcl> navegando por mis fotos viejas, encontré una de la flisol 2005
<radixcl> https://imgur.com/a/kbripIj
<radixcl> caught using KDE: https://imgur.com/a/IZeiiKf
<Reinaldo> huaaa
<Reinaldo> gracias
<Reinaldo> flisol 2005 en el sindicato
<magicdrums> :-)
<magicdrums> cya!
<radixcl> ese mismo
<arkan0x> cuantos recuerdos!!!
<magicdrums> ya guarde el log!
<magicdrums> https://mega.nz/file/GYcD2IxJ#o0IgBZ38T89vDgI44xR0Vg3IDhStNC63P1QxLhzdbyg
<radixcl> estuve todo este rato buscando entre mis discos duros
<radixcl> tengo re pocas fotos con el jci
<bashs> oh buena radixcl!
<radixcl> en fin, como yo tambien soy grupo de riesgo dudo mucho ir mañana
<radixcl> prefiero quedarme con el recuerdo de las noches de risas y juegos de ps2
<magicdrums> buenas noches GENTE!!!! un saludo al cielo GNU para JCI!
<bashs> las partidas en zsnes con isssd !!!
<radixcl> wena bashs
<bashs> te acuerdas del elkrammer ? que sera de el ?
<radixcl> bashs: aun vive, está en canada
<radixcl> bashs: los antiguos del irc de terra y despues de powers estamos la mayoria en https://t.me/joinchat/AIfLrk1SOKIA66GIgSbDXA
<radixcl> si quieres te unes
<radixcl> incluso el jci dejo ahi su nick
<Reinaldo> mejor ese po.
<Reinaldo> si.
<bashs> buena radixcl
<Reinaldo> si lo ví.
<Reinaldo> arta gente que conozco
<Reinaldo> buena
<radixcl> ya señores, una pena volver a irc despues de años bajo estas circunstancias
<radixcl> me voy al sobre
<radixcl> chabelas
<Reinaldo> lo vimo
<dubcl> estamos al habla cabros
<luisvivero> ¿Qué chat en telegram es, el primero o el segundo?
<madkat_kathy> El que tiro el radix
<madkat_kathy> https://t.me/joinchat/AIfLrk1SOKIA66GIgSbDXA
<Reinaldo> el segundo
<Reinaldo> ya cabros
<Reinaldo> un gusto hablar con ustedes
<Reinaldo> y recordar a nuestro amigo JCI
<luisvivero> Vale
<Reinaldo> estamos al habla
<Reinaldo> cuidate vivero
<Reinaldo> me voy a lsobre
<borisq> bueno, veo que la mayoría vino por un rato no más... yo me quedaré por acá :P
<borisq> mayoritariamente idle, claro...
<magicdrums> yoyo aun estoy por aqui... pero si la gran mayoria de la gente vino por un rato
<borisq> magicdrums: muy bien, eres parte de la resistencia entonces. cómo va todo?
<magicdrums> bien con harta pega pero entretenida
<magicdrums> ordenando la casa
<magicdrums> mhz: estas?
<magicdrums> y tu que tal borisq ? como va la pega con cesario?
<mhz> magicdrums pong
<mhz> mandw
<mhz> mande
<mhz> sigo aquí en idle para no perder el "log" que no hay forma de rescatarlo desde mi celular
<borisq> magicdrums: con cuál cesario?
<mhz> Sabes de alguien que haya podido guardarlo completo para compartirlo?
<borisq> mhz: https://mega.nz/file/GYcD2IxJ#o0IgBZ38T89vDgI44xR0Vg3IDhStNC63P1QxLhzdbyg magicdrums lo guardó
<mhz> IDOLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mhz> GRACIAS
<mhz> a ti también borisq jeje
<magicdrums> dalmacio borisq
<borisq> JAJAJA, bien
<borisq> lo tengo trabajando, para poder estar en irc :D
<magicdrums> jajaja
<magicdrums> muy bien!
<magicdrums> eramos breaking bad con la vero
<magicdrums> ups wrong window
<magicdrums> CONSULTA: alguno tendra una RPi en desuso que me venda??
<magicdrums> :P
<borisq> yo las tengo todas usadas en mi cluster, así que no
<mhz> magicdrums creo que ... pero creo que 1 en Santiago. Estoy en Antofagasta eso si. Tendrías que esperar como 10 días para que te confirme :)
<magicdrums> si es que puedes volver mhz xD
<magicdrums> !learn
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'learn'.
#ubuntu-cl 2020-04-30
<magicdrums> kubot: penca...
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'penca...'.
<borisq> bueno, vamos a darle movimiento a esto. ya actualizaron a 20.04?
<magicdrums> asdqwdq
<magicdrums> yo no uso ubuntu hace caleta bq_ xD
<bq_> magicdrums: </3 blacklisteado entonces
<Hunts> janitux: !
<janitux> Hunts: !!
<Hunts> janitux: !!!
<Hunts> janitux: guten tag, wie geht's?
<janitux> Hunts: que dijiste de mi madre?
<janitux> xD
<Hunts> janitux: jajaja, buen dia, que tal? :P
<janitux> jajaja, bien bien, reposando el almuerzo echado en el sofa, que tal todo por alla?
<bq_> janitux:
<Hunts> bien bien
<janitux> bq_: wolas :)
<magicdrums> bq_: :-(
#ubuntu-cl 2020-05-01
<magicdrums> leyeron la carta de la hermana de JCI??
<Hunts> no, donde?
<Hunts> link please
<magicdrums> https://pasteboard.co/J6pXPCb.jpg
<magicdrums> ahi la subi la compartio el radix en el grupo de telegram
<magicdrums> me hizo llorar de verdad aun no asimilo su partida...
